# dallas,ga mud bog



## bamaman (Dec 25, 2008)

christmas eve ride

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L37-CZo7lJk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L37-CZo7lJk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

EDITED TO EMBED VIDEO AS PER http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=152714


----------



## Jranger (Dec 25, 2008)

bama said:


> christmas eve ride
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L37-CZo7lJk



That's awesome! I used to go on the Christmas eve rides out at the "Cuts". Been years since I've been to one of those.


----------



## creekbender (Dec 25, 2008)

looked like alot of fun , man thats a big ol white truck , u got a sharp jeep too !


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember them days well


----------



## MudDobber (Dec 26, 2008)

How do you get there??? (from Hiram, Marietta or Rockmart maybe)


----------



## jkdodge (Dec 28, 2008)

Would love to get more info on where this is at in Dallas Would love to get the K10 a little dirty


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 28, 2008)

going north from dallas on hwy 61, i believe its cochran rd on the left, keep goin til u see the trucks


----------



## Mel (Dec 29, 2008)

www.gamudbogging.com  For directions.


----------



## bamaman (Dec 29, 2008)

jkdodge said:


> would love to get more info on where this is at in dallas would love to get the k10 a little dirty



is this jason king... Lol
this is jason s. From arbor place. And thats my jeep.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 29, 2008)

They are having another bog on New Years day. Same place up off of Cochran Road/ Hwy 61.


----------



## Uncle T (Dec 29, 2008)

How much does it cost?


----------



## bamaman (Dec 29, 2008)

$12


----------



## PChunter (Dec 29, 2008)

just busted my little brother n law on that video, with his truck in the mud.. good stuff


----------



## Full Pull (Dec 30, 2008)

That makes me miss my Toyota on 38"


----------



## dognducks (Dec 30, 2008)

I recognized quite a few trucks in that video. Makes me glad i no longer have my jeep. The stuff that i tore up....


----------



## Dupree (Jan 6, 2009)

it is on cochran rd off of hwy 61 halfway between dallas and cartersville. they will list upcoming dates for rides on their website. 

bama,man I saw you on new years if that is your grand cherokee. You got a nice ride. I watched several of the movies on youtube and realized that I was a movie star!


----------



## Mel (Jan 7, 2009)

Ms.Tucker said:


> can any one plzzz tell me the exact location of this place.I go to sloppy joes in comerce but would love to take my chevy here.thanks..


Directions are on their website: www.gamudbogging.com

edit - oops apparently the directions aren't on the site anymore.


----------



## Ms.Tucker (Jan 11, 2009)

do they have a phone # and is $12 a person or truck i have seen many videos by baked138 on you tube but havent found any useful stuff on the web site of ga mudbogging just vids and pics


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 12, 2009)

I would love to find out more about this mud boggin if any one knows . the name, a ph. no. , dates and times . pm me   thanks


----------



## seney (Mar 21, 2009)

*Mud Bogg March 21 @ Seney Mud Bogg*

There is a Mud Bogg today march 21 at Seney Mud Bogg
See web site for more info
http://www.seneymudbogg.com


----------



## seney (Apr 22, 2009)

Seney Mud Bogging is having another mud bogg on May 16, 2009 Check out the web site for photos of the March bogg. 
http://seneymudbogg.com


----------



## whitehunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody going out tomorrow??? gonna be nice. Supposedly grave digger is supposed to be there!


----------



## BowShooter (Dec 23, 2009)

What time does it start


----------

